# برنامج اكسيل خطير كل مايخص تصميم الميكانيكا



## تامر النجار (15 يونيو 2011)

*برنامج حسابات الصحى وحمامات السباحة والرى


http://www.4shared.com/file/qM3zZUEJ/___.html
*


----------



## محمد_86 (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد يس (15 يونيو 2011)

مجهود جبار


----------



## hikal007 (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ... الملف اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك عنجد اكثر من رائع ومجهود كبير تشكر عليه جزاك الله خبزاً وحناناً وكل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا 
جاري الاطلاع


----------



## thaeribrahem (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mechanic power (17 يونيو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## عبد الله سعد (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
ملف جميل جدا 
ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (18 يونيو 2011)

بجد مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى 
كل اللى نقدر نقوله 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## zaherhajj (28 يونيو 2011)

ملف رائع شكراً


----------



## باسم الطيب (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elomda_5 (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## tamirhashim (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## qmoussa (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزتك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مع شكرنا
نرجو اضافته كمرفق


----------



## yousefegyp (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nofal (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## drmady (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمداحمدحسان (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الفاضل


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (15 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك
اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahmood mrbd (15 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## شضسصيث (24 فبراير 2015)

thx ...........


----------



## moustafa afify (25 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير 
ملف جميل جدا 
ربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كمال خطاب (8 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا عمل ممتاز


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (8 مارس 2015)

elomda_5 قال:


> مشكور


الفعل (صلي) فعل امر للمؤنث
اما الفعل (صلَِ) فهو فعل امر للمذكر وعندما نقول اللهم (صلً) يكون فعل طلب او ترجي من الاله العظيم لكون كلمة الامر لا تليق بالمولى عز وجل
وفقكم الله لاتباع مرضاته


----------



## elnopy (15 مارس 2015)

شكرا وجاري المشاهدة


----------



## حسن مسلم (19 مارس 2015)

الملف غير موجود يا هندسة


----------



## وائل الشال (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرل


----------



## تامر النجار (22 مارس 2015)

الملف موجود م حسن أنا جربته الأن


----------



## bazoonline (16 يونيو 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## rgrg (19 يونيو 2015)

تامر النجار قال:


> *برنامج حسابات الصحى وحمامات السباحة والرى
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/qM3zZUEJ/___.html
> *




شكراً لك أخي ولكن ياليت تفهمني بعد ما أضغط على الرابط وين أروح؟
لأن يجي كثير داونلود


----------



## AOUS110 (19 يونيو 2015)

thanks so matsh


----------



## محمد الجفري (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## prey eagle (22 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاسر (23 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## malikmohamed (31 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## safa aldin (1 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moaied (21 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا لخدمة المهندسين​


----------



## malek.saeed (8 أغسطس 2017)

مشكور


----------



## thebigcaptin (10 ديسمبر 2018)

للاسف الملف تم حزفة ممكن ترفعة تانى ياهندسة


----------



## thebigcaptin (15 ديسمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم الزميل العزيز ,مكمن رفع الملف مرة اخرى لانى فى حاجة لية جدا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (7 ديسمبر 2019)

لطفا وليس أمرا اعادة رفع الملف مرة ثانية


----------

